# Boot hangs on ZOTAC ZBOX (Via Nano X2)



## G4 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi,

I've got a ZOTAC ZBOX nano VD01 (http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-nano-vd01.html).
The boot process (9.1-RELEASE, amd64) hangs after "Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec".
I tried with ACPI off, but it crashes.

Here's a pic with "Verbose" turned on: http://i.imgur.com/DQJkmoV.jpg

I've found this post about adding some PCI ids: http://www.mavetju.org/mail/view_message.php?list=svn-src-vendor&id=3610911&raw=yes

The box gets mentioned in the list. Has this been been committed to 9.1? Does it have anything to do with the issue at hand?

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## tingo (Jan 26, 2013)

Ideas:
- wait longer (if you haven't already. At least 20 minutes) and see if it boots
- try a different release (8.3, 10-current snapshot) and see if that one boots


----------



## G4 (Jan 27, 2013)

Tried with 10-CURRENT (amd64-20130105-r245067), no luck.
For what it's worth, here's what it looks like with "verbose" on: http://i.imgur.com/L938PH2.jpg

EDIT: I tested with the latest Slackware and it seems to boot.
EDIT2: DragonFlyBSD (3.2.2, amd64) seems to work fine, so i'll stick with that.


----------



## stadtkind (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

This bug could be related: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=163164. A workaround is given in the bug report:


> A kernel compiled with
> 
> nodevice snd_hda
> 
> boots indeed fine.


----------



## tingo (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting. With that kernel, have you tried `kldload`ing snd_driver?


----------

